# Shooting the Missouri River



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been told that the pressure on the river this year is far beyond any other. We're heading out for our last 3 days of goose hunting this weekend into Monday and I'm told it's a waste of time? What happened to the hunting out there? I've only heard from a few people, but they all said the river shooting killed the hunting. (Don't get me wrong, I understand how tough land access is out there, so I understand sometimes it's your only option)

Check out how many birds SD has:

http://www.state.sd.us/gfp/hunting/waterfowl/Counts/Flight7.htm

It looks like river shooting pushed the birds out?


----------



## beretta

Chris: I'm not sure what you mean by river shooting, the river is CLOSED to goose hunting from two miles south of Washburn to the Garrison Dam. There are thousands of geese on the river, the problem is this nice weather. The geese yesterday didn't leave the water until 4:00 to feed, and when i went outside last night the geese were just starting to return to the water, this was 8:20pm. With the warm temps. and clear skies there feeding into the night. We had guys hunting the last 4 days and they didn't fire a shot. I checked our land for geese feeding at 3:45 today and not a bird. I drove across the bridge at Washburn and the river is loaded with birds, but nothing flying yet. This Sat. we are waiting until 2:00 to set up for the afternoon shoot. Most of the local guys quit hunting because the birds are not leaveing the water to feed until late afternoon. Don't shoot me but we need COLD weather for the hunting to get good. :sniper: I was wondering if you were hunting Bobs land again this weekend or someone elses.


----------



## redlabel

The birds were sure feeding in the morning on the 13th. The fields on both sides of 83 had lots of birds in them just south of Washburn when I drove from Robinson to our hunting spot. Plenty more flying as well. When I crossed the bridge on A200 there were more geese still on the river as well. This was at 10:00 AM

A friend was already set up and we had our geese by 12:30. He said they started coming in around 9:00 We spent the afternoon working the dogs and had fresh pheasant for supper. We checked the field and it was full of geese again. How do they know which field was barley from the air all the time?

We've got two more days of this, unless we decide to go golfing in Mandan one afternoon instead of pheasant hunting.


----------



## beretta

Well there you go, write in a post and they shoot you in the foot, the geese that is. 5 of us went pheasant hunting Sat. morning just west of Washburn and the geese were flying everywhere at 9:00. We finished by 10:30 with pheasants and set up late for geese. There were still enough coming off the river at 4:00 for some real good shooting. Today we just shot pheasants. I stopped and talked to the group that was hunting our land for geese, they were picking up at noon and hadn't fired a shot that morning, the geese out west of town were still on the river. CHRIS H. how did you guys do on Bobs, I talked to Wayne and he said you guys were heading up there to set up Sat. I hope your shoot was good, I'm only hunting 3 more days and then it's time to ice fish. 2 of my friends have done real well fishing this last week. It's hard to quit hunting when the weather and bird numbers are this great, but O'Well what is a guy to do. My 2 little ones are really after me to take them fishing, but they don't go until the ice is at least 12", which with this weather that could be in Feb.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunting this weekend was great. 6 of us filled on Saturday and again today. We were done by 10:30 this morning, and spent the afternoon shooting mallards. The birds finished perfectly. Our last flock of the year was starting to land in front of the blinds.

Couldn't have finished the season any better.


----------



## always_outdoors

Chris. This is two week old news, but thought you guys should know what happened just in case you chase geese again.

I hunted 3 miles down from Riverdale Dec. 7-8th. birds were all over the place. Come to find out (or hear). a guy directly across the river was shooting geese and ducks from his boat. He would run right into the flock and shoot. Upstream and down he had birds flying everwhere. I heart sank to think how unethical this guy was. didn't have the cell phone, or I would have called. He eventually set up across the river and there were times where we heard 4 shots right in a row. NO way he could reload that fast. He would wound birds, drive up next to them in the boat, out came the fishing net, and he picked them right up.

5 dozen bigfoots and 2 dozen magnum shells couldn't settle the birds down.

Glad to hear hunting was better towards Washburn.


----------



## GooseBuster3

My last hunt of the season was AWESOME!! Hunted down south, and had a great time with 2 other guys one of which was Jason Phillips. We shot our limit right away after the birds started moving, you know the little flocks of 6-10 would coem right up the the deck, it was just like Sept hunting all over again, but after we had all our birds on the ground thats when the big flock of about 200 birds v linded straight for the decoy spread. Well as you would have it that whole flock came ot within 25 yards of use and were trying to land. It was truely a hunt i will never forget. Wish i would have had the camera!!


----------



## GOOSEPIG

CHRIS JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU KNOW THAT YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN MORE TIME OFF.6GUYS SAME PLACE SAME STORY.18 MORE THAT WON'T BE MAKING THE MIGRATION.ENJOYED THE HUNTS WITH YOU AND THE GUYS HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME.WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS THEY ARE DEVELOPED.


----------



## muskat

I am a little jealous of you guys, I have been studying my a** off these last two weeks(this week is finals), i sure wish I had time to get out for one last hunt. Lets see some pics, that might make me feel better.


----------



## Madison

Goosepig!
it was awesome hunting with you this weeknd!! them Greenies went straight to the taxidermist.. For some reason I believe you when you said that you limited on tuesday... I can imagine Ol timer (wayne) had another great time..

Madison


----------



## goosehtr4life

Just wondering how you did Sunday. Wish I could have stayed, Chris could you e-mail me the pics...my e-mail address is [email protected].....Sounds like Monday was a blast. Did the weather turn bad....Anyway I had a great hunt Sat. Look forward to hooking up next year


----------



## Matt Jones

What a Weekend! I couldn't have thought of a better way to end the season than the grindage we put on those ******-tonks. You know you're doing something right when you can get the late season birds to come in with their landing gear down. We did have a helluva crew out there calling and shooting! It was awesome getting a chance to meet and hunt with some new guys...especially when it's guys like Goospig, Madison, Chad and Burt....Oh don't forget Dwayne.  It was a pleasure shooting over the same spread with you guys and I look forward to doing it again in the future!

Goospig, was Dwayne back their yesterday? Did he keep trying to reach out there with that 10? 

I have to thank Chris for setting this up...truly an unforgettable way to end the season. :beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life

Matt, this is Burt, how did you guys do on Sun. and Monday...I haven't been able to get ahold of Troy. He's probably hunting right now. Next year I am going to take a whole week off in Dec. to hunt on the river. There is nothing better.


----------



## Matt Jones

Sunday was rough. We moved out of the bottoms and set up on a wheat stubble field right off the ridge. After spending an hour brushing our blinds we ended up getting off to a later start than we'd planned. It was one of those days where you have geese flying over when you're tossin' dekes and parking the trucks. We missed most of the flight, plus it was tougher hunting with the sun out casting shadows off the blinds.

Monday was awesome. We had perfect weather, nice and overcast with even a little mist. We hunted that same cornfield we hunted on Saturday and the geese didn't even know we were there until we popped the doors and started shooting. Six of us filled out pretty quick and we were only shooting geese that were locked up and close, it easily made up for Sunday's slow action and then some!

I agree with you, next year I definitely need to spend some more time down there late season. Who knows, maybe even take the last week of the season off!

Good Luck finding Troy! My guess is he'll be hunting from now until closing non-stop!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Talk about a perfect Monday. This pic will keep your memory rolling all offseason. It's too bad the whole right side of the spread was cut off, the spread was killer. There's 6 blinds and you can barely see any of them.


----------



## GOOSEPIG

GUYS I HATE TO KEEP DOING THIS TO YOU BUT I JUST CAN'T STOP.WE HAMMERED THEM AGAIN TODAY (WED) IN THE SAME SPOT. WE GOT 21 GEESE TODAY AND 3 MALLARDS.THE DUCKS WERE IN THERE HEAVY I WISH WE WOULD HAVE HAD THE LUCKY DUCK OUT.IN ANSWER TO THE QUESTION ABOUT DEWAIN HE WAS THERE YESTERDAY.HE SAID HE CAN'T BELIEVE THAT GEESE ACTUALLY COME IN THAT CLOSE.WE HAD THEM RIGHT ON HIS BLIND.THAT WAS NOT A BAD WEEKS SHOOTING.WED 12,SAT 18,MON 18,TUES 18,WED 21!!!!!! I'LL TAKE THAT ANYTIME.I WAS THINKING OF GOING TO WORK TOMORROW   BUT WHY RUIN A GOOD THING RIGHT. CHRIS COULD YOU E-MAIL ME THE PICS[email protected] THANKS.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Season closer for us..... Season started with a bang, and ended the same way.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nice shootin boys!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder

Good shooting guys. I am studying for the last final on Friday and my brain is toast. It is real torture to see those pics. I have to get out of the library soon or I am going to go crazy.


----------



## Madison

Sweet pics!! 
Too bad the signature "GOOSEPIG" license plate didnt show up....Cant wait for next years Hunt and $3 blackjack!!

Jones-eeeeeeeee!!! make sure you hit me up with some of them pics player!!! My email address is [email protected]

Keepn it reeel :beer: 
madison


----------



## Decoyer

Well, I hope missing that hunt for the ACT test (3rd time) was worth it.


----------



## djleye

Goose Pig, I hate to be such a wet blanket, But....... That is 87 geese in those few days. How many do you have in your freezer? We need to remember there is a posession limit here. Just more fuel for the anti's if we aren't policing ourselves and showing some restraint!!


----------



## goosehtr4life

Don't get too excited, we usually give geese to farmers and friends and also make sausage and jerkey. Plus you can only shoot three per day. Give us some credit!!!!!!! I have been hunting my whole life and obviously understand the rules!! Please worry about yourself.


----------



## djleye

Like I said, I wasn't trying to be a wet blanket, just pointing out how it sounds to others. I always follow the rules also and I apologize if I have offended anyone. I didn't mean to insult anyone. I understand that most if not all of the late season hard core hunters are not the "rule breakers". I knew I would take some grief for the post but I wanted to, as I said, point out how it sounds to the uninformed.


----------



## goosehtr4life

:withstupid: I guess I am confused by your post. Who are the Anti? Who are the people that "don't follow the rules and understand limits" Educate me, your post again to me is trying to start something that doesn't exist. The last thing in the world I worry about is someone else. I have never hunted with or known anyone to do different. "late season hard core" also are you saying only "real hunters" hunt late season? I am confused


----------



## GooseBuster3

Goosehntr4life, I am going to give you guys credit for shooting all those honkers, ONE HELL OF A JOB!!!! i guess guys just get julious when they hear somebody had shot more geese then them in acouple of days then the other hunter did in a whole season. 
And Decoyer, I would have said ##### ACTS and went with the NODAK CREW, they are a bunch of great guys to hunt with!!!


----------



## GOOSEPIG

djleye IF YOU KNEW THE LAWS BEFORE YOU POSTED :-? YOU WOULD KNOW THAT A POSSESION LIMIT CAN BE GIFTED TO EACH FAMILY MEMBER WITH OR WITHOUT A LIC. IN WHICH CASE I CAN LEGALY HAVE A TOTAL OF 36. I DON'T HAVE THAT MANY BUT I COULD ACCORDING TO THE GAME & FISH. ON TO A BETTER SUBJECT I ENDED MY SEASON TODAY (FAMILY VACATION :eyeroll: ) WE WENT OUT AND ONLY SHOT 4 GEESE & 1 MALLARD.WHAT STARTED OUT SLOW AT THE BEGINING OF THE SEASON (NO MIGRATION) TURNED OUT TO BE A GREAT SEASON.I WOULD HAVE TO SAY IT WAS THE BEST DUCK SHOOTING I HAVE EVER SEEN AND I THOUGHT NOTHING COULD BEAT LAST YEAR.WHAT A GREAT THING TOO BE WRONG ABOUT.I HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS UNTIL NEXT YEAR HAVE BLACK FEET IN YOUR FACE.I KNOW MINE WILL!!!!!! THANKS TO ALL THE LAND OWNERS THAT HELP ME TO LIVE OUT MY DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison

Well Said GoosePIG!! Most of my birds went to family or landowners whos land I hunted this year and who dont hunt themselves, but love to eat waterfowl..

Decoyer, man you should of said F the ACT and went and did some world class blasting with the NODAK CREW, sure beats anyday in the class room. I couild of educated you out in the field.LOL!! There is only 3 things in life that you need, money, safe sex, and 10yd birds(pillow cased style)!!

KEep it reeeeel
madison


----------



## PJ

Hey Chris sorry I couldn't make it out to the Missouri with you guys. I had to work that weekend. Jones said that it was awesome. Well, I think Jones and I will come down to ice fish. And we'll call you next time we have a party. :beer: . PJ


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

I watched an Idiot almost die today, 10 - 12 foot boat, loaded up with dekes, and a dog, and even worse the guys kid. Back end was about 2 - 4 inches above the waterline. There are ice chunks covering the river, thought we would end up calling 911. Don't know if he made it back, but he made it around the bend. Makes me sick, all over a few stupid geese. No reason to risk your life for a crappy shoot in the snow.


----------



## gooshnt

Good to see somebody is shooting some geese. We're still waiting in Nebraska. Do you have more geese around than usual?? and did any move out with this last storm? If they did SD must have gobbled them up cuz not many have made it down here. 
I enjoy the reports you guys give even though I will probably never hunt in ND--still is good to hear what the birds are doing. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## djleye

Goose hunter4life, I was , as I stated, not trying to start anything, as you obviously were with the "Im with stupid" thing. I was merely asking a question. Why the hostility. I wish I could have been on such a hunt, I think it's great and am happy for you. Goosepig, I know the laws, read the above. I never said you couldn't gift the birds, where did you read that I said that??? I reiterate, I am sorry if I offended anyone, that was not my intention with that post and I am sorry if it sounded like I was accusing anyone of any wrong doing. I was not trying to do so.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SD had around a million waterfowl a week and a half ago...this week it's down to around 100K. 
http://www.state.sd.us/gfp/hunting/wate ... light8.htm

I'm assuming they started to head south the past week.

This was my 7th year hunting the Missouri R., and I would say it was down a bit where I hunt, and a little worse in other places....but still plenty of hunt.


----------



## Maverick

Now Having a little insight on the hunt i was just wondering WHO was hunting with GOOSEPIG the couple of days after Chris and the boys left on Monday, because you have the same amount and more birds for the same amount of guys and yet they all went home the Previous 2 days. Also you have 21 on wednesdays day? Where did you pick up extra guys for more birds???I think I'm with DJLEYE on this one!! Something just doesn't add up on this one??? :withstupid:

MAV...


----------



## goosehtr4life

:eyeroll: obviously there were more hunters the following days. Does anyone think someone would post a higher limit than what is legal? That is quite insulting. Would I question you? Never, I really wonder what might be your motive?


----------



## Maverick

Also GOOSEPIG it is legal to give geese as gifts after you have processed them, But you cannot give them away as hole birds that have not been cleaned. If you don't clean them then they are apart of a possession limit. If you don't clean them first then the people you give them to need a possession liscence, as a harvested bird.
Just wondering who you gave them to and how you gave them away?

MAV....


----------



## Maverick

Well goosehunter4life That's not what I herd and I really wasn't involved with you so what's you motive?


----------



## Matt Jones

I find it to be pretty arrogant that there's people on here reminding others to watch their posession limit. C'mon guys, you're not talking to morons or children, but grown men who know the rules. To even question them as if they're breaking the law is an insult. Who cares who they were hunting with after we left? Do you honestly think it's tough to find people to take out hunting when you're shooting limits? When you tell someone you shot limits the last few days you don't even have to ask...THEY'LL ASK YOU!!! Hell, we even had a random guy waiting for us at the field on Monday hoping we'd let him hunt with us (which we did)! Trust me, finding guys who want to go isn't tough when you're shooting birds...especially when no one else around you is having much luck.

But the real question is who are you guys to even be asking these questions in the first place? You implied that they were breaking the law and then said you weren't trying to offend anyone or start anything...basically you were questioning their character. I don't know of many ways you can go about doing so WITHOUT offending the person you're asking.


----------



## Old Hunter

Matt Jones If you are willing to guide for a man who has the worst record of game violations in North Dakota history then you have no character. If you knowingly hunt with this type of person then you have no character. Its guilt by association.


----------



## goosehtr4life

Matt, Chris and the gang, I wanted again to thank you for the great hunt. As far as Mav. is concerned the reason I submitted a response is Troy is on vacation and I wanted to try to set the record straight. I know I wasn't there but I did talk to Troy Tues. Wed. and Thurs. I also know who he hunted with. If you want to e=mail me on this subject Mav. I would be glad to discuss in private or face to face. Other than that this is a place we were discussing a hunt not trying to get in an arguement over something unless you were there you can not comment about. I wish everyone a happy Christmas and a merry new year!!! My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## goosehtr4life

Old Hunter who are you talking about, and what are you talking about. I know I have never ever had any ticket of any kind......and I know Troy hasn't....Do you know what slander is? It is when you say something about someone else that is not true. It is easy to just say something about someone hiding on a message board..IF YOU WANT TO SAY SOMETHING TO ME SAY IT TO MY FACE!!!! You PM me and I will give you my name address, phone number and we can get together. Also you could then call the game and fish and see if I have a record(which I do not) I have been hunting in No. Dak for 25 years. Born and raised. Like I said in an earlier post I thought this was a forum to discuss goose hunting not unfounded, slanderess attacks.....


----------



## Maverick

Matt!!! Please? Now I was merly asking a question to him and now I'm getting GANG raped by all of you and GSHTR$LIFE, I think he could handle the question himself? Anyways the hunt was good and accidentally takin 1 extra makes it even better doesn't it? Who was the third gun man on the grassy knoll? :sniper: Anyways? :roll: If you really want to talk it about it face to face HUTR4LIFE it would be my pleasure to meet you! Just remember, you asked me out!

Mav....


----------

